# Gulf or Southern



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

In an effort to try and figure these boogers out I've been reading up on flounder. 
The very first thing I read was there is a Gulf and Southern flounder. The difference being mostly in shape with the southern flounder being more round than its cousin. Then I started flipping back thru my pics and looking at some of the fish. All of the door mats were longer and some of the smaller ones were in fact more round. Does all of these sound correct? 
I know all of the gulf flounder go offshore to spawn in the winter, but were do the southern flounder go?


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

The southern's go to the gulf also. The easiest way to tell yhe difference is the color. Southerns tend to be mostly all brown and the gulfs have three spots in a triangle shape and can vary in color depending on the bottom they're on.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Lope, Gulf flounder have the three spots. Southern grow bigger and are darker. They do not have the spots


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

So three spots? You summed up 2 hours of dr Google with 2 words? Crap


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

http://www.myfwc.com/media/2426191/5...heryStatus.pdf

Bobby
Go to page 16


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Crap*



LopeAlong said:


> So three spots? You summed up 2 hours of dr Google with 2 words? Crap


 Bobby too funny, you kill me. Still laughing.:laughing:


----------



## Deathlehymn (Dec 3, 2012)

Generally, Gulf flounder get bigger than Southern flounder too.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Deathlehymn said:


> Generally, Gulf flounder get bigger than Southern flounder too.


Wrong !!! It's the other way around.


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

*There are actually 3*

Southern,Summer and gulf. The Summer usually gets mistaken for the gulf especially if they are less. Than 5 lbs. If you can barely make the fish out because it has blended in so well it's probably a Summer also their eys are on the left side of the head.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

jigmaster said:


> Southern,Summer and gulf. The Summer usually gets mistaken for the gulf especially if they are less. Than 5 lbs. If you can barely make the fish out because it has blended in so well it's probably a Summer also their eys are on the left side of the head.


WRONG! All three have eyes on same side and all can blend in equally with surroundings.:no:


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Really DFA? Really?


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

:thumbup:Really yep hes right lol


LopeAlong said:


> Really DFA? Really?


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

I don't doubt he correct but merely the manner in which he communicates it. You'd think the poor guy had insulted him personally.


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

Gotcha:thumbup: ROLL TIDE !!!!!!!


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Back at You Frank ROLLLLL TIDE


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Reading this thread gave me a headache...


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

this is what happens when everyones couped up, cabin fever, lol things will get to stabbing again O- yeah Roll Tide back at you Terry


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

LopeAlong said:


> Really DFA? Really?


 Yes really!! Don't be a puss.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

LopeAlong said:


> I don't doubt he correct but merely the manner in which he communicates it. You'd think the poor guy had insulted him personally.


Jigmasterbater is a "know it all" and I was merely correcting his most recent mis-information.


----------

